# Thunder 45 accuracy?



## teach (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm a LEO and am going to be on a U/C assignment. I can choose what I want to carry as long as it is at least a .38 and I can qualify with it.
I have been studying the Bersa .45 and the reports I see are good and the weapon doesn't shout "COP". What I would like to know is opinions as to accuracy at 25 yards, the max. range I will qualify.
I have a reliable Kel-Tec p11 but the darn thing just wont keep the rounds COM at much past 10 yards. I need something more compact than the 4" .357 I've been lugging around.
Any input on this will be appreciated. Don


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

get a sig 220 carry.

1)its a .45. 2) very accurate. 3)sleek and easily concealed 4) i have not heard of any PDs carry them(doesn't shout COP). 5)"to hell and back reliability." 6)they look sweet

i'd get this one

http://www.sigarms.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=37&productid=139


----------



## teach (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks. I know , I'm worth it but that is a pricey weapon!


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Teach, 
You need to get one you would bet your life on, because you are.
Take out a loan if you have to, that Sig will get you back home at night!
You might give a Para Carry 12 a thought.
http://www.para-lda.com/ldaCarryHiCap.html


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd just get a Glock. They're cookie-cutter guns commonly carried on both sides of the law. Easy enough to shoot well and totally reliable.

Though, hmmmmm, my understanding is that criminals don't use holsters, and Glocks aren't safe to carry loaded without a proper holster. Maybe a cheap-ass Uncle Mike's nylon IWB?


----------



## teach (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Interestingly, no one has commented on the Bersa accuracy question except by recommending something other that a Bersa. 
Should I call that a clue?


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

teach, there are two reviews on this page. You'll have to sort through the .380 reviews to find them. Both are very positive.
http://www.handgunreview.com/make.asp?make=Bersa


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

teach said:


> Thanks for the input. Interestingly, no one has commented on the Bersa accuracy question except by recommending something other that a Bersa.
> Should I call that a clue?


My wife qualified for her CHL with a near perfect score using her Bersa T380.

CHL, I'm sure is different, but she can put all the rounds within the center mass area at 3, 7, and 15 yards.

WM


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I've had a UC-45 for over 3 years. Since working the bugs out, it has been an outstanding performer, with no problems at all after approximately 1,000 rounds. Mine is an early model (built May '02) that had weak recoil springs, which caused FTF & FTE problems. It was a common problem with '04 and earlier UC-45's, but the recoil springs were improved (and a few other minor parts fine tuned as well) and the reports of problems have stopped. My suggestion; if you DO decide to get a Bersa 45, put 200-300 rounds through it after you've given it a good cleaning. If you haven't had a problem by then, you never will. FYI, while I personally prefer the UC-9 because it holds 13 rounds vs. 7 for the 45, both are VERY accurate out to 30 yds (sub 2" groups off-hand), easy to break down and clean, and are about the most user friendly pistols - especially for lefty's - you'll *ever* find. Bersa's U.S. importer, Eagle Imports, has also just announced that as of August 1st, they will include a spare magazine with all Bersa 9/40/45 pistols and will reduce the price of OEM magazines by around 15%-20%. I have a few pictures of my UC-45, along with my other Bersa's (I'm an admitted Bersa fan), posted in the photo area here.

Finally, unlike other posters, I won't start off by recommending you get something besides a Bersa. They are well made, affordable pistols that don't get the respect they deserve, much like Ruger in the 60's-70's or Taurus in the 80's. I'm not suggesting that you not try other weapons, and the ones already mentioned are fine pistols. However, I've seen too many people who were pistol "snobs" and would only buy certain brands "just because", the way some people will only drive a European car or high end import... not because it's a better car than a similar American model, but as a status symbol. I've heard the saying "you get what you pay for" thousands of times in my life and as a rule, it's usually true. OTOH, while much more rare, you sometimes get *MORE* than you pay for. That's how I feel when I buy a Bersa.

FWIW, I own dozens of handguns, from high-end 4 figure pistols to low tech single shot guns. I have owned guns since the 1960's, I bought my first pistol in the early 1970's and have owned them ever since. If I could only have one gun that I could take with me in ANY situation, count on it to work ALWAYS, and to hit what I was aiming at with ANY type of bullet I wanted to use, it would be a Bersa UC.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I remember reading once that the Bersa / Firestorms (9,40, and 45s) were clones, or near clones of the earlier version of the Walther P-88 back from when the P-88 controls were on the frame, not slide. Another South American contract. The .380s and .22s look just like the PPK series.
Here's a pic of the P-88 for comparison. 
http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg87-e.htm


----------



## Dannyabear (May 22, 2007)

Thats because (if they owned one)they would have to admit that a $400 pistol will shoot as good as and is reliable as their $800 pistol.
I've had a 45uc for about a year now and have about 600 rounds thru it without any problems. Eagle just reduced price as of 8/07 and will now include 2 mags also.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i don't doubt the capability of the bersa handguns. i had a thunder 380 for years and it proved to be an extremely reliable handgun. i have to assume their quality is still there if not higher now days. the most important thing is that you really trust the hangun you are carrying. if you have doubts about the bersa series, they are not the best choice for the duty you have described. although i am not a big fan of glocks, i think that would be the answer. like mike said, they are used by the bad guys as much as the good guys.


----------



## teach (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for your input. I will have to decide which way to go in the next week to ten days and will let you all know. Don


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

I cant wait for the reply!


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

I agree with the other poster who recommended a Sig. Not to be berating the Bersas, but if I were a LEO and had to carry a firearm that my life depended on, I wouldn't compromise, I'd get a tried and true one. The Bersas are more than capable in the civilian arena, but I believe that they may have some reliability issues in the capacity of law enforcement. Could a Sig FTF or FTE? You betcha, but the odds of that happening are less, IMO, than they would be with a UC.45. I own a T380CC for CC and sometimes have misgivings about the quality of some of the parts in the trigger linkage, but I would have never bought it if I had thought it wasn't a good value.


----------



## teach (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok, I owe you a follow up. I did qualify with my P11. I ended up shooting a modified course with a max distance of 15yds. My instructor/certification officer knew noting of my struggles at 25yds. He simply said that with this type of weapon, POST will allow certification at 15yds. 
I practiced with about 400rnds. over several days (still no FTF or FTE) and ended up shooting a 96 out of possible 100. The 4 fliers at 15yds were still on the sillohete (sic) but not COM.
So, I want to thank all who advised me and will still be getting a new weapon but am more at peace now; the real accuracy problem wasn't the P11, it was ME!


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I have owned, used a Bersa Thunder 45 for CCW, and touted it for years. In my eyes a carry/car/truck gun is subjected to a lot of wear and my Bersa Thunder 45 has taken it all in stride. I bought mine on sale for $200 plus mark up, it ended up costing me about $230 and it is a jewel for its purpose in my life. I mainly shoot 7-15 yards and this weapon is fine for that. I checked its trigger pull and it is very good for a weapon that costs so little. The only negative I can think of is magazines are not cheap. I own many more expensive handguns but I rely on the Bersa Thunder 45 to CMA and you can count on it to CYA. Regards, Richard


----------



## karma279 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm pretty new to this.... and even newer to my Bersa Thunder 45. But I'll tell you this much... It's one of the better guns I've shot. I'd take this one over my bro's S&W 40 any day. Hell; I was hitting better with this gun at 15-17 yards then I was with my dads Buckmark 22!


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

teach said:


> Thanks for the input. Interestingly, no one has commented on the Bersa accuracy question except by recommending something other that a Bersa.
> Should I call that a clue?


As you are going UC, I will assume the selection of Thunder .45 is assignment related. Check out the Thunder 45 forum on Bersatalk: http://bersatalk.com/forums/17/ShowForum.aspx

If the choice of Thunder is not assignment related, I highly suggest you equip yourself with the model used by your target and bone up on the chat in a product specific internet forum. Demonstrating common tastes in guns and being able to chat up on same can be useful in infiltration.


----------

